# My New Cat 906H Loader with Horst 10-16 Snowing



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

So today I took final delivey of my new Cat!

906H
35km/h trans
Air ride & Heated seat
Deluxe cab, Fully loaded
Ride control
70HP
12,500 lbs weight plus the plow
8800 lbs bucket tip capacity
Horst 96" Heavy duty High capacity High dump bucket as well... 14.5' dump heigth


Chad


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

.............


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks really good Chad.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

smokers window is a very cool small feature... Deere's you have to open the whole door!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

And I know, the blade needs new wing cutting edges.....


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice loader now all the plow needs is some new paint.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks great Chad! Why isn't the engine Cat yellow?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks Dave, wolfmobile and Brent...

Brent - I couldnt tell you why its not cat yellow....


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice loader chad. do you have forks for it?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice loader. CAT makes great loaders.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

we ran some of those for a couple of years with 14 footers.....nice machines overall


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice loader! I wonder if it would be hard to keep a plow of that type at the right angle with a loader.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

You're gonna need a bigger truck and trailer...............

Nice piece. I'm envious.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice machine, looks like somebody is making money!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

real nice machine u will like it alot we used to run a 906 great loader good luck with it


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice Machine. Wish I had your money. So what other attachments did you get for it? And we need some action shots and vids. Non of this sitting in the driveway waxing it stuff. GET IT DIRTY! Oh and did Dave shun you from his place because you bought a Cat and not a Deere?


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Very nice, will that beast fit on your new trailer? hahaha


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1281767 said:


> Nice Machine. Wish I had your money. So what other attachments did you get for it? And we need some action shots and vids. Non of this sitting in the driveway waxing it stuff. GET IT DIRTY! Oh and did Dave shun you from his place because you bought a Cat and not a Deere?


No the the comparable 244J isn't really a Deere anyways so Chad made the right choice.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Awesome machine! Looks great


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Jelinek61;1281769 said:


> Very nice, will that beast fit on your new trailer? hahaha


HAHA nope, this ones a little big for that aluminum one... We'll just drive it everywhere...



JD Dave;1281772 said:


> No the the comparable 244J isn't really a Deere anyways so Chad made the right choice.


I've got lots of time in a 2009 244J and they are very nice machines as well, but they have some cold start issues, has 11hp less (really feels underpowered), 5km less travel speed, and I really find the cab cramped, the Cat you can stretch right out and be very comfy, the deere I find, even with the seat as far back as it goes, my heal has a hard time of touching the ground, and driving the loader with your toes is not all that fun! Plus the ride quality on the Cat to Deere is literally night and day.. Not even kidding! Overall Cat matched Deere's price on the 244J anyways... Cat dropped over 8K on this machine! Overall more then happy with the unit!

Thanks alot for all the great comments guys! They'll be plenty of movies and pics to come


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

R.G.PEEL;1281733 said:


> Nice loader chad. do you have forks for it?


What goods a loader without a set of forks? Of course


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1281741 said:


> we ran some of those for a couple of years with 14 footers.....nice machines overall


How'd they work out pushing a 14'?

Thats a big blade!

The 10-16 feels like enough blade for it, I hope it will push it with no issues... We'll see


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

looks real nice. Good luck with it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Triple L;1281784 said:


> How'd they work out pushing a 14'?
> 
> Thats a big blade!
> 
> The 10-16 feels like enough blade for it, I hope it will push it with no issues... We'll see


 I never really push a snowfall with them, just used them from time to time on clean ups. I've been on lots and watched hold there own just fine most of the time. 14LD is big and 10LD is to small, i think 12LD would be perfect overall. I've never seen a 10/16 in person but i kind think the angle under a heavy load might push sideways abit.

Does it a floating hitch ? { not trying to plug } All of Arctic's plows have floating hitch that real helps the power transfer to the ground.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

No the hitch is solid...

Thanks for the info, thats good to know!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Its been two years since we last had them and the only dislike i remember hearing was the small fuel tank. Not sure why we didnt replace them, [entire fleet of SS type machines are replace new every year], They do have a fair bit speed to them and stack high.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Nice machine Triple L.

1olddogtoo: Getting (2) of those skids Mon/Tues next week that get replaced! Can't wait! Makes (3) from them!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

mullis56;1281797 said:


> Nice machine Triple L.
> 
> 1olddogtoo: Getting (2) of those skids Mon/Tues next week that get replaced! Can't wait! Makes (3) from them!


wow, i'll be looking for my commission check..just kidding. There should be about 80 SS going up for sale, if any one else is looking for some sent me a PM


----------



## Saliba (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice looking loader. A company plows a place next to one of our sites with the same set up. Works really good by the looks of it. I doubt you will have trouble pushing that, being that it weighs 12000, but i've never really run a loader in the snow so i may be wrong. Have fun with it!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Thats awesome. Glad to hear. you don't see to many cat loaders around. Theres lots of Volvos, and deeres. If you don't mind me asking ya, what did it set you back? Blade, loader, attachments?


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Another nice thing about the newer cats is that they get up to speed very quickly from a stop. Probably the quickest out there. This really shortens up the time at a site.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

chad, I agree with the slip hitch, you seem handy with the fab work. They're not diffcult to make and then the blade rocks the proper angle all the time.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

R.G.PEEL;1281833 said:


> chad, I agree with the slip hitch, you seem handy with the fab work. They're not diffcult to make and then the blade rocks the proper angle all the time.


The slip hitch doesn't help with the angle it only helps with up and down. He's basically going to be looking down at the blade and it won't have any trouble pushing it the way it is.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Great looking unit Chad I'm sure you will really enjoy that next winter.

I'm not sure about the electric over hydraulic valves though. I set that up on mine and they only lasted about 3 months and started to give me grief. The replacement solonoids are expensive and I had to wait for the parts from Horst. Once it was repaired I blew out the other one. I had mine covered as well to keep chunks of hard snow or ice from breaking the connectors that go on the solonoids as there is only a small screw holding them on.

Not sure if this is the only way to make the blade work on the machine or if running hydraulic lines is an option, that's what I eneded up doing on my 570.


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

great looking addition to the fleet!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice machine Chad ...congrats on the purchase,


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Congrats Chad. The hard work is paying off. 


I don't know much about loaders but I saw the cat video you posted in the weather thread, they show alot of attachments which I didnt know they made for this machine. I take it had a few remotes otherwise it wouldnt run the snow wing? Is this whats refered to as a 1 yard loader? or larger?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice! That looks like a kickass setup!


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

A couple of fancy pictures and we all come back to post! Can't wait for some action shots. 
Will you use the Cat in summer?


----------



## 3ipka (Oct 9, 2009)

Congrats again on the the purchase, that is one nice machine


----------



## adamhumberview (Dec 27, 2009)

thats a pretty sweet piece of equip.. perfect for alot of applications


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

DeVries;1281845 said:


> Great looking unit Chad I'm sure you will really enjoy that next winter.
> 
> I'm not sure about the electric over hydraulic valves though. I set that up on mine and they only lasted about 3 months and started to give me grief. The replacement solonoids are expensive and I had to wait for the parts from Horst. Once it was repaired I blew out the other one. I had mine covered as well to keep chunks of hard snow or ice from breaking the connectors that go on the solonoids as there is only a small screw holding them on.
> 
> Not sure if this is the only way to make the blade work on the machine or if running hydraulic lines is an option, that's what I eneded up doing on my 570.


I'm gonna build a cover myn as well both top and both sides... Hopefully they'll hold up.... Thanks for the heads up tho 



MIDTOWNPC;1281863 said:


> Congrats Chad. The hard work is paying off.
> 
> I don't know much about loaders but I saw the cat video you posted in the weather thread, they show alot of attachments which I didnt know they made for this machine. I take it had a few remotes otherwise it wouldnt run the snow wing? Is this whats refered to as a 1 yard loader? or larger?


I'm not sure, some loaders half this size are technically 1 yard loaders... It's rated for around 4,000 lbs working load... 8800 bucket tip capacity...



blowerman;1281880 said:


> A couple of fancy pictures and we all come back to post! Can't wait for some action shots.
> Will you use the Cat in summer?


Here's a few
- spread out over 50 yards of topsoil (thats a 1 yard flush bucket)
- our hydrulic power test... It can do that all day long, (pull itself up) the Deere 244J dosent have enough power to do that... Which is a safety thing i know but I've always thought real loaders should be able to tip themself over JMO
- and what its been doing lately... Looking like a champ hauling off skids LOL.. Supprisingly enough, those piles of skids are around 3,000lbs per pile


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

..........................


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Coolest thing is, somehow a 12,500lbs loader with 3000 lbs of soil dosent leave any tire ruts on fairly wet spring thaw soil...

That just about sold me


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Its primary use is a snow machine, but the 3720 is good for certain jobs... But we'll most likely use this on just about everything instead of beating the crap out of the 3720.... The loader was only $14,000 more then a very basic Deere 6230 snow only tractor... It wount be used everyday in the summer to say the least, but I also dont think I'll have trouble making up the $14,000 with it in the summer... Not to mention all the loader work in the winter...


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Well this machine shouldn't get drug around when u go to pull your eblings off after all winter...you know that's why u bought it chad.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

lawnproslawncar;1282058 said:


> Well this machine shouldn't get drug around when u go to pull your eblings off after all winter...you know that's why u bought it chad.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA that was tooo funny :laughing:

It must have been subconsciously LOL


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Very subconscious! Can't believe you didn't pick out a Volvo tho


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice setup. The 906H looks way nicer than the old 906.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

I noticed that it didnt leave any ruts in the last photo you posted before i read your caption. Thats pretty impressive.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Looks good. Have fun with it!


----------



## lawnangel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Beautiful loader!


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Did you buy that unit brand new? Nice man! I would think you could have scored a better deal buying used from the states


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

musclecarboy;1282378 said:


> Did you buy that unit brand new? Nice man! I would think you could have scored a better deal buying used from the states


Yup its brand new, plastic and cardboard and it all LOL...

Cat dropped mega $$$ on this thing matching Deere's pricing!!! If you go on machinery trader right now, I paid less for this one brand new then they want for a 2010 in Florida... Add shipping and all that on there and dont forget our dollar's worth more now... And it makes it cheaper to buy in Canada... And all the other ones got over 1300 hours on them so that defentialy wasnt happening for me... Very few 906H's exist as they're the new style, and the old 906's are slow and I plan on keeping this thing for a long time so I like buying the new style of stuff, as 6-7 years down the road, its still pretty new looking its not like holy geez, look at that old dinosaur loader! Even tho it may not be very old, just the last year they made that style...

Plus I got my old horst completely outfitted for free, and a few other small things like cat padlocks, beacon light and crap like that... Overall this was just too good of a deal to pass up... You wount find one cheaper in the states!

Don't forget, 4 year, 4000 hour warranty as well


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

AFTER 7 WEEKS OF WAITING MY 96" HEAVY DUTY HIGH VOLUME HIGH DUMP BUCKET HAS ARRIVED!!!!!!! 

By now the loader has 130 hours on it and over 280 km's LOL


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

looks good bet you can't wait to try it out in the snow now.Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I'll get to try it out this weekend loading triaxle with clean fill... Kinda excited already


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I've never seen that kind of bucket before, it it just for loading tall trucks? I thought the newer big skid steers could load 10 wheelers


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

some od job pictures of what its been up to lately...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Let the dump truck driver take it for a rip today so I could take this movie...

Keep in mind he's never driven it really before and never used this bucket... I think he did pretty good 

Clears a tri axle with boards no problem, can load in the centre very well just from the one side... Give you lots of clearence so you dont have to be very carefull... He really liked the way it worked... Should be great for snow!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

That's frigging nifty! Makes complete sense, I just never knew those existed!


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Bigfoot Brent;1281699 said:


> Looks great Chad! Why isn't the engine Cat yellow?


Probably a Mitsubishi engine. My cat skid has a Mitsubishi in it.

Get to know your part # for the filters and stuff. The guys at Battlefield haven't a clue. took them 3 times to get the proper one for my cat. The 1st filter they sent me looked like it came off a Honda 5HP lawn mower. I even gave them the part #.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Grassman09;1288489 said:


> Probably a Mitsubishi engine. My cat skid has a Mitsubishi in it.
> 
> Get to know your part # for the filters and stuff. The guys at Battlefield haven't a clue. took them 3 times to get the proper one for my cat. The 1st filter they sent me looked like it came off a Honda 5HP lawn mower. I even gave them the part #.


Really? I changed the oil at 50 hours and they told me everything I had to do and when, and gave me the right filter... Parts actually come in overnight, and they phone first thing in the morning, they treat me like a god, so far, no joke! I can't get over how great they are... They treat me like Deere treats JD Dave... I can't see us running anything but Cats if battlefield keeps this up! Even when I go in to rent something they're just awesome, call you by name, even ask how my dads been, I don't know their names and barely recognize them but they sure know me LOL


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Pristine PM ltd;1288484 said:


> That's frigging nifty! Makes complete sense, I just never knew those existed!


Wait till u see it in the snow! I'll post up a few more videos's of it working, I happen to have a few snow videos of the same bucket as well... Do I forsee pristine getting a few of these??? LOL

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Battlefield are excellent on customer service. Let me know if pristine starts saying "I like those" I want to buy stock in cat before he goes to battlefield lol


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Triple L;1288502 said:


> Really? I changed the oil at 50 hours and they told me everything I had to do and when, and gave me the right filter... Parts actually come in overnight, and they phone first thing in the morning, they treat me like a god, so far, no joke! I can't get over how great they are... They treat me like Deere treats JD Dave... I can't see us running anything but Cats if battlefield keeps this up! Even when I go in to rent something they're just awesome, call you by name, even ask how my dads been, I don't know their names and barely recognize them but they sure know me LOL


The battlefield near me is a mickey mouse shop, the one by you is awesome!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

NEW WALK AROUND VIDEO


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I like the video. Someone is really bored. 

How do you adjust the relief pressure on the wings?


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Ok, so ball park price on the Cat only (no blade) would be....

How is she on fuel? 

Have you run any flow hungry attachments on this? How did they perform?

Thanks!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

cet;1412535 said:


> I like the video. Someone is really bored.
> 
> How do you adjust the relief pressure on the wings?


I havent screwed with the reliefs but theyre by the wing motors... We've played around with the flow control a bit... First push we had them DEAD SLOW but after we got used to things cranked them back up to a more effecient speed but still not mach 12



edgeair;1412653 said:


> Ok, so ball park price on the Cat only (no blade) would be....
> 
> How is she on fuel?
> 
> ...


Its about the same as a pickup on fuel, 72hp its right to the floor the entire night... I just checked and we went thru 43 litres the first snow fall and 38 the second... Those we're 4-5 hour pushes so just under the 10 liter/hour average... My 3720 did 20 litres the first night and 13 the second so the loaders defentially drinking back alot more

Havent ran anything but the blade, highdump bucket and forks off of it so I cant say much about the actual hydraulic power


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Here is a video of it bashing through huge piles of snow...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Triple L;1452713 said:


> Here is a video of it bashing through huge piles of snow...


Nice, looks like fun....


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice looking video there Chad!


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

i've often wondered how these small loaders work in the snow. I rented a cat 924g last year for the winter and found it worked great but at sometime found it to be small.

Have you found any traction issues? How is it at pushing piles back?

Looks like an awesome machine to have around!


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Is that a homeless man in the top of the picture?


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Cool video*



1olddogtwo;1452739 said:


> Nice, looks like fun....


Cool video Chad, good thing there was nothing hard lurking in the pile, I remember years ago
seeing a guy with a new Storm blade set-up do the same thing at a local factory, but unknown to him he had picked up a wheel chock off a ramp and when he blasted through a 6 foot pile it went flew up and through his front windshield and broke his arm.... explain that one to the insurance... and boss.....

Still see the guy plowing once in a while, always brings a small smile to my face..... what a *******.... Thumbs Up


----------



## todddude (Oct 6, 2009)

NICE PURCHASE! You will love it for everything. We just got the same machine this summer for our supply yard. It replaced over 15 years of using skid loaders in our yard. Very sweet maching. Haven't found anything it couldn't tackle. I don't have a blade for ours but we do have a big 8' snow bucket. No snow here in CNY but soon I will get to try it. Night & day over the Deere.....it is very nice inside & out and the maintenance access is very well thought out. ENJOY!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

cmo18;1452801 said:


> i've often wondered how these small loaders work in the snow. I rented a cat 924g last year for the winter and found it worked great but at sometime found it to be small.
> 
> Have you found any traction issues? How is it at pushing piles back?
> 
> Looks like an awesome machine to have around!


It has crazy traction, it was commented on the video if it has diff lock and yes it does, you can engage it at any speed by pulling the trigger button on the loader control... We never have to use it tho... Only thing it lacks is a bit of HP... Its got 11hp more then the equivelent Deere but still with a full 14'is pusher with the wings out on a 45 degree angle it slows it down a fair bit around the 300 or 400' mark on a long push...



Glenn Lawn Care;1452811 said:


> Is that a homeless man in the top of the picture?


You must have a very good eye... I cant see this anywhere... Maybe tho haha



StratfordPusher;1452814 said:


> Cool video Chad, good thing there was nothing hard lurking in the pile, I remember years ago
> seeing a guy with a new Storm blade set-up do the same thing at a local factory, but unknown to him he had picked up a wheel chock off a ramp and when he blasted through a 6 foot pile it went flew up and through his front windshield and broke his arm.... explain that one to the insurance... and boss.....
> 
> Still see the guy plowing once in a while, always brings a small smile to my face..... what a *******.... Thumbs Up


Wow thats a crazy story... I was pretty sure it was all clean snow so we gave it a shot... The operator couldnt belive how it blew thru, he thought his head was gonna hit the seat and he was like there was nothing there LOL

So far this 906H has been an amazing machine, its got 250 hours on it now and I dont have a single bad thing to say about it and that says alot... Well maybe just one thing... I wish the heated seat stayed on for more then 5 minutes... Other then that tho lol


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Triple L;1452713 said:


> Here is a video of it bashing through huge piles of snow...


Nice vid Chad, I haven't heard you that excited since you found out you could get corn on the cob at a restaurant. :laughing:

Heated seat? In a loader? Really?

Very nice setup, I'm jealous.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

dfd9;1453023 said:


> Nice vid Chad, I haven't heard you that excited since you found out you could get corn on the cob at a restaurant. :laughing:
> 
> Heated seat? In a loader? Really?
> 
> Very nice setup, I'm jealous.


I think I nearly pee'd myself. Nice vid Chad but for some reason I think I already saw that one.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Very nice loader have been looking at them for awhile. I was impressed with its pushing ability. What made you go with a 906 over 908?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

ryde307;1453092 said:


> Very nice loader have been looking at them for awhile. I was impressed with its pushing ability. What made you go with a 906 over 908?


I got a beyond screaming deal... On machinery trader there are 2009's with 350 hours on them and no warranty and I got my brand new 2011 with 4 hours on it for the same price with a 4 year 4000 hour warranty... The 906 is the most popular and sized perfectly right for me, to be honest there isnt much difference between the 906 and 908 other then 9hp but its the same motor and once the warrantys out I might turn the pump up just a bit...


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Sounds like good reasoning to me. 
After being able to use it more wat size pusher would you recommend. Will it handle a 14 arctic? or would a 12 be better and will work weather its light fluff or heavy deep snow?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

ryde307;1453109 said:


> Sounds like good reasoning to me.
> After being able to use it more wat size pusher would you recommend. Will it handle a 14 arctic? or would a 12 be better and will work weather its light fluff or heavy deep snow?


It'll push anything but I'd go with Horst or Machinability 10-16 out of any of the blades but if you had to go arctic I'd go 12 even those they use much less HP I bet a 14 wouldnt be too much trouble...

We always run in High gear, which is the transport gear... that way we get the really fast reverse so on the really heavy storms then we might put it back into 2nd gear low range which is still 20km/h but we havent had snow large enough high range couldnt handle without putting much stress on the trans...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

just another day....

second video tried helping a friend get his trailer unstuck...

2 new video's


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

very nice puchase, Construction equipment (CAT) AG equipment (DEERE) 
Have funtymusic


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

TremblaySNOW;1465179 said:


> very nice puchase, Construction equipment (CAT) AG equipment (DEERE)
> Have funtymusic


Thanks... 

Not everyday can 3 loaders not lift something LOL...

I still cant belive how heavy that scrap metal bin was... Even the truck driver climbed out when he lifted it to make sure everything was good cause he felt how heavy it was on the truck...


----------

